# I'm back after a very long hiatus.



## CFOP INC (Sep 22, 2021)

Hello I am 16 years old and have been cubing for about 8 months and I'm going to do this progression thread cause I think it might provide motivation to practice more to post every day up till now I have only really read thread and reacted to posts so this will help with my message count lol.

Alright now here's what I am going to starting drilling, I currently average around 16 seconds 2 handed and I am happy with that so I want to do 1 handed. that's about it I will post my progress daily. I have college classes to do so I will post whatever I do today later.


----------



## CFOP INC (Sep 23, 2021)

Did some OH today ( I want to be sub 30 OH ) avg 47 seconds best single 39 seconds.


----------



## CubeRed (Sep 23, 2021)

Another progression thread among 50 thousand others. Good luck!


----------



## Megaminx lover (Sep 23, 2021)

What's your goal?


----------



## RainbowsAndStuff (Sep 23, 2021)

CFOP INC said:


> Hello I am 16 years old and have been cubing for about 8 months and I'm going to do this progression thread cause I think it might provide motivation to practice more to post every day up till now I have only really read thread and reacted to posts so this will help with my message count lol.
> 
> Alright now here's what I am going to starting drilling, I currently average around 16 seconds 2 handed and I am happy with that so I want to do 2 handed. that's about it I will post my progress daily. I have college classes to do so I will post whatever I do today later.


That’s really cool! What are you aiming for?


----------



## CFOP INC (Sep 23, 2021)

I'm going for sub 30 OH Then I will hopefully have a 5x5 and sq 1by then if not I'll try to be sub 15 2H.

Got an OH pb last night 30.238 seconds was filming but the entire cube was out of frame lol. Probably because I use a camera like this and set it up with some Lego's to get the angle. I know it's terrible.


----------



## CubeRed (Sep 23, 2021)

CFOP INC said:


> I'm going for sub 30 OH Then I will hopefully have a 5x5 and sq 1by then if not I'll try to be sub 15 2H.
> 
> Got an OH pb last night 30.238 seconds was filming but the entire cube was out of frame lol. Probably because I use a camera like this and set it up with some Lego's to get the angle. I know it's terrible.
> 
> View attachment 17172


That can looks familiar... I think my mom had it before it broke.


----------



## CFOP INC (Sep 24, 2021)

First sub 30 solve 27.09.

This was the scramble U2 L2 F2 L' R2 B2 R' D2 L F2 U2 B' D' F R D' U2 L2 R D


----------



## CFOP INC (Sep 24, 2021)

So I have a problem my cube's ( both my gan 11 m pros ) has been sounding dry lately even when the surface of the pieces are clearly lubed anybody know anything.


----------



## Megaminx lover (Sep 24, 2021)

CFOP INC said:


> So I have a problem my cube's ( both my gan 11 m pros ) has been sounding dry lately even when the surface of the pieces are clearly lubed anybody know anything.


I don't know why, but maybe you will have to clean out your cubes.


----------



## CFOP INC (Sep 24, 2021)

I did yesterday same problem.


----------



## CFOP INC (Sep 25, 2021)

Not much happened today got a 24 second OH pb though.


----------



## CFOP INC (Sep 26, 2021)

So OH was straining my hand to much so I am going to put that off until I can get a smaller cube like the Dayan guhang v3 m.


----------



## CFOP INC (Sep 27, 2021)

Does anybody have OH recommendations for cubes besides the guhong v3. preferably not moyu cubes but I am still open to them.


----------



## ruffleduck (Sep 27, 2021)

CFOP INC said:


> Does anybody have OH recommendations for cubes besides the guhong v3. preferably not moyu cubes but I am still open to them.


tengyun v1


----------



## CFOP INC (Sep 27, 2021)

Sry I have it and I need somthing with stronger magnets.


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Sep 27, 2021)

CFOP INC said:


> Sry I have it and I need somthing with stronger magnets.


Valk m. It's 55.5 mm and is very stable. Just don't get the Valk Elite for OH. The XMD Tornado v2 is small but I don't know of anyone who uses it for OH.


----------



## ruffleduck (Sep 27, 2021)

CFOP INC said:


> Sry I have it and I need somthing with stronger magnets.


Weak magnets are better than strong magnets for OH.


----------



## CFOP INC (Sep 27, 2021)

not fer me


----------



## ruffleduck (Sep 27, 2021)

CFOP INC said:


> not fer me


Well then I cannot offer you advice, as it seems that your OH cube preferences are very different from most peoples'


----------



## CFOP INC (Sep 29, 2021)

Until I can get a good OH cube ( my teny broke even though I hardly used it for OH ) I am going to work on full oll.


----------



## CFOP INC (Sep 30, 2021)

Just got an average of 5 pb of 13.49


----------



## CubeRed (Sep 30, 2021)

CFOP INC said:


> Just got an average of 5 pb of 13.49


Sheesh. Mine is 14. Gotta grind some more!


----------



## CFOP INC (Sep 30, 2021)

Anybody know any advanced f2l stuff I know keyhole and don't really want to learn psuedo and I suck at x-cross cause the videos don't make any sense. Any I was wondering of there is any other advanced f2l stuff that I don't know about.


----------



## cuberswoop (Sep 30, 2021)

Cool Thread. I also love how only @RainbowsAndStuff And @CubeRed have been the only nonducks to post. (besides me)


----------



## GenTheThief (Sep 30, 2021)

CFOP INC said:


> Anybody know any advanced f2l stuff I know keyhole and don't really want to learn psuedo and I suck at x-cross cause the videos don't make any sense. Any I was wondering of there is any other advanced f2l stuff that I don't know about.


Not exactly advanced f2l stuff, but one good way to make sure your F2L solutions are good at a base level is to go through an F2L sheet and compare the solution there to your own. If you're solving each pair within 7-9 moves, then you should be fine, but if you're taking 11+ moves for certain cases then you should definitely try to improve that. Don't get too caught up with all the fancy S move zoomer crap, just stick with fundamental RUFL.

Beyond that, planning xcross isn't as important as finding your first pair in inspection. That's as simple as finding a good cross solution (~6 moves) and then tracing the corner and edge to find out where they're going to end up. It's boring and hard but its necessary.



cuberswoop said:


> Cool Thread. I also love how only @RainbowsAndStuff And @CubeRed have been the only nonducks to post. (besides me)


#riseagainstthequacks


----------



## RainbowsAndStuff (Sep 30, 2021)

cuberswoop said:


> Cool Thread. I also love how only @RainbowsAndStuff And @CubeRed have been the only nonducks to post. (besides me)


Instead i am a mushroom
Few as we may be, i am loyal to my kind


----------



## CFOP INC (Oct 1, 2021)

I am staring to learn full oll.


----------



## CubeRed (Oct 1, 2021)

CFOP INC said:


> I am staring to learn full oll.


Noice. Wanna race?


----------



## CFOP INC (Oct 1, 2021)

Sure. What you at?

Also do you mean race to full oll or just a race or both.


----------



## CubeRed (Oct 2, 2021)

CFOP INC said:


> Sure. What you at?
> 
> Also do you mean race to full oll or just a race or both.


Both even though I don't think I will win. I just need motivation.


----------



## CFOP INC (Oct 2, 2021)

Mutely beneficial. You wanna race on cubing time now?


----------



## CubeRed (Oct 2, 2021)

CFOP INC said:


> Mutely beneficial. You wanna race on cubing time now?


Sure. I just made an account so you take the lead.


----------



## CFOP INC (Oct 2, 2021)

Pass is rubiks 

room name is cubered and cfop inc


----------



## CFOP INC (Oct 4, 2021)

Got a 7 but it was a free scramble.

Learning oll is going well.


----------



## CFOP INC (Oct 7, 2021)

Just got a 15.89 avg 100 finally.


----------



## CFOP INC (Oct 11, 2021)

Still doing oll I have pretty much got all the dot cases in muscle memory plus some others and have others still in brain memory. lol I don't know how else to say that.


----------



## CubeRed (Oct 24, 2021)

How is it going with OLL and what is your current 3x3 average??


----------



## CFOP INC (Oct 24, 2021)

I have about thirty oll's learned but only about 20 in muscle memory and recognition is getting better. My average is about 15.7 a bit faster on a good day.

Thanks for asking how about you?


----------



## CubeRed (Oct 24, 2021)

CFOP INC said:


> I have about thirty oll's learned but only about 20 in muscle memory and recognition is getting better. My average is about 15.7 a bit faster on a good day.
> 
> Thanks for asking how about you?


Starting OLL again. My ave is 17.15


----------



## CFOP INC (Oct 26, 2021)

cube desk just got a whole lot cooler


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Oct 26, 2021)

what city is that? looks like coruscant


----------



## CFOP INC (Oct 27, 2021)

Yeah it's Coruscant. Star wars for life!!!


----------



## cuberswoop (Oct 27, 2021)

It hurts that I had not found the custom background button before this.


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Oct 27, 2021)

LOL noobs.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Oct 27, 2021)




----------



## Cubing Forever (Oct 27, 2021)

very patriotic:

also I'm probably switching back to cubedesk.
(don't mind those averages lol)
(1:24.25 was an LMCF solve in another session iirc)


----------



## CFOP INC (Nov 5, 2021)

So basically I have started college and caught covid and I have not had time to cube as much especially with my stackmat breaking. But here is the thing I have been doing a ton of casual solves especially when I got covid and now my look ahead has improved a lot as well as my tps taking a little boost but I don't really know if my times have improved because of no timer and I do not like using online timers cause I am slower on them even though I use cube desk sometimes. So I purchased the gan timer and hated it so I returned it and am waiting for a refund to get a regular stackmat.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Nov 5, 2021)

I hope that you get healthy and keep improving!


----------



## CFOP INC (Nov 5, 2021)

Yeah I am thanks. it wasn't horrible but I did loose taste and smell which was more interesting than anything. thanks again.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Nov 5, 2021)

What’s issue did you have with the Gan timer? I’m currently thinking about buying a new timer, but I don’t know if I should get the Gan or the Stackmat G5. I wouldn’t use any of the smart features on the Gan, unless it can eventually wirelessly connect to csTimer.


----------



## CFOP INC (Nov 5, 2021)

I didn't have any issues with it I just didn't like it at all. If I hade one complaint it would be that it takes 4 batteries.


----------



## CFOP INC (Nov 21, 2021)

Just got a new 3x3 avg 5 of 14.06. 

edit never mind just got a 13.62 avg 5 finally a sub 14 avg 5


----------



## CFOP INC (Nov 25, 2021)

So nothing much to update on besides that I am getting back to oll after getting sick.


----------



## CubeRed (Nov 25, 2021)

How much Olls have you learnt?


----------



## CFOP INC (Nov 25, 2021)

Idk but I had around 35 but then I got sick so I prob only know about 20


----------



## OtterCuber (Nov 25, 2021)

CFOP INC said:


> Idk but I had around 35 but then I got sick so I prob only know about 20


Glad you're healthy and back to cubing


----------



## CFOP INC (Nov 26, 2021)

Thank you.


----------



## CFOP INC (Nov 27, 2021)

So I really want to do OH but I have a problem. I do not know what method to choose for it so I have decided to make a poll and tell you about my turning style and stuff like that and see what you guys recommend.


I have an aggressive turning style and my tps is about 5.3 also for a cube 55 milometers is the sweet spot for my hand size. as far as a method I know the basics of roux and petris but not much I main cfop and am sub 16 with it. Anyway I would appreciate feedback about what you guys think. Again I will put up a poll with all the methods I know of


----------



## ruffleduck (Nov 27, 2021)

Roux is the best OH method, but it's hard to master M slices.
ZZ is also a good OH method.


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Nov 27, 2021)

If you want to put time into getting good at M slice, which not everybody_ can_ master then 100% Roux. If you don't think you're capable of doing all the slice turns or you aren't a fan of table abuse go with ZZ. If you want something unique and fun go with YruRU, it's at least as good as ZZ and it's arguably a competitor with Roux.

I don't see any advantage of using Petrus or Nautilus for OH so probably don't do those unless you want to explore APB and some EO Nautilus variant.


----------



## CFOP INC (Nov 27, 2021)

Okay what the heck is YruRU


----------



## ruffleduck (Nov 27, 2021)

CFOP INC said:


> Okay what the heck is YruRU


it's a relatively advanced method designed for OH





YruRU - Speedsolving.com Wiki







www.speedsolving.com


----------



## CFOP INC (Nov 27, 2021)

Thanks. I read it and I am thinking roux but I am going to wait awhile to see what I can learn about it. Also were is the best place to learn OH roux?


----------



## cuberswoop (Nov 27, 2021)

CFOP INC said:


> Thanks. I read it and I am thinking roux but I am going to wait awhile to see what I can learn about it. Also were is the best place to learn OH roux?


This looks like a pretty good tutorial made by the former record holder.


----------



## CFOP INC (Nov 27, 2021)

So I have done a few OH solves cfop and it's not that bad so I think I will try roux for awhile and then choose which one.


----------



## CFOP INC (Nov 28, 2021)

I am now officially sub 16 and I got a 15.67 pb average of 100.


----------



## Prabal Baishya (Nov 28, 2021)

Hey, I avg about 13 and sub-24 on OH. My current goal is to now avg sub 11 on 3x3 and sub 18 on OH. 
For OH I would say that simply practice more. I went from ~1 min to sub-30 by simply practising a lot and not learning anything new. After that I learnt some OH PLL for the cases where I usually had to 2 look. I still use 2 look OLL but I will try to learn OH OLLs too.


----------



## CFOP INC (Nov 28, 2021)

Yeah I am going to spend Christmas break deciding my OH method. Right now I am leaning more towards cfop because I like the process better and I am pretty good at f2l.


----------



## CFOP INC (Dec 2, 2021)

I got a 14.98 avg 100 and a 13.02 avg 5.


----------



## cuberswoop (Dec 2, 2021)

Wait OH?


----------



## CFOP INC (Dec 2, 2021)

No 2h my bad


----------



## CFOP INC (Dec 15, 2021)

So I am hoping for some new events for christmas so I am only going to be practicing 2h 3x3 for now until I figure out what events I want to be good at.

Also sub 15 is really close.


----------



## CFOP INC (Feb 9, 2022)

So I'm board so I thought i would update this with some goals for 2022 and beyond. Also I will try to keep this updated regularly. But I probably will fail at that. 

First I finally got some new events them being square one and 5x5.

My goals are to.


Get to be confidently sub 15 or even better.
Get sub 20 on square 1 this is one of my favorite events now.
Sub 1 minute on 4x4
Become sub 30 OH
Maybe get sub 2 minute on 5x5
Try new events.
And lastly maybe learn bld


----------



## GenTheThief (Feb 9, 2022)

ore will break up with me if I don't tell you that you should check out the Lin method for square-1. Top Lin users are Vicenzo Guerino Cecchini, Alessandro Ricci, and Helmer Ewert - all of whom have either had a world record or are currently top 10 in the world for average.
It's much more intuitive and requires less algorithms than Vandenburg.

E: This is the best tutorial if you want to learn how to do blind


----------



## CFOP INC (Feb 9, 2022)

GenTheThief said:


> ore will break up with me if I don't tell you that you should check out the Lin method for square-1. Top Lin users are Vicenzo Guerino Cecchini, Alessandro Ricci, and Helmer Ewert - all of whom have either had a world record or are currently top 10 in the world for average.
> It's much more intuitive and requires less algorithms than Vandenburg.
> 
> E: This is the best tutorial if you want to learn how to do blind


Thanks for the suggestions cause I had no idea what method I was going to learn for sq1


----------



## Garf (Feb 9, 2022)

CFOP INC said:


> And I'm board so I thought i would update this with some goals for 2022 and beyond. Also I will try to keep this updated regularly. But I probably will fail at that.
> 
> First I finally got some new events them being square one and 5x5.
> 
> ...


www.cubeskills.com and Tuesday Tips by Kevin Hays are the best place to learn how to get fast on 5x5.
And 6x6/7x7.


----------



## CFOP INC (Feb 9, 2022)

@GenTheThief What's the best way to learn Lin. tutorials and algs stuff like that


----------



## GenTheThief (Feb 9, 2022)

CFOP INC said:


> @GenTheThief What's the best way to learn Lin. tutorials and algs stuff like that


Here's a text tutorial for lin, in the form of an image.


Spoiler: Text Lin Tutorial







Alessandro also has a good yt series I've heard:





If you need a tutorial for cubeshape, derpy has a beginner tutorial, and cubemaster has fantastic videos on the topic as well.


----------



## abunickabhi (Feb 10, 2022)

GenTheThief said:


> Here's a text tutorial for lin, in the form of an image.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Text Lin Tutorial
> ...


I loved this tutorial. Thanks for linking it up.


----------



## CFOP INC (Feb 11, 2022)

So I am familiarizing myself with yau for 4x4 and lin for sq1 and my pb singles are

1 minute 1 second for 4x4
39 seconds for sq1 but wasn't with lin so I hope to break that soon.

E. I am also learning 3.2.3 edge pairing


----------



## CFOP INC (Feb 14, 2022)

So I am still just grinding the new methods other than that no new developments. will memorize the lin algs into muscle memory this week.


----------



## CFOP INC (Feb 23, 2022)

new pbs on sq1 and 4x4

31 seconds for sq1

and

1 minute one second for 4x4 again but a couple tenths of a second faster.


----------



## CFOP INC (Mar 4, 2022)

So I am doing method march and trying out roux so if anybody can give some tips for roux that would be great.

Also could use some 4x4 yau tips


----------



## CFOP INC (Mar 10, 2022)

I finally got a sub 1 minute 4x4 single 57.42


----------



## BirbBrain (Mar 11, 2022)

CFOP INC said:


> I finally got a sub 1 minute 4x4 single 57.42


gjgj


----------



## BirbBrain (Mar 11, 2022)

CFOP INC said:


> So I am doing method march and trying out roux so if anybody can give some tips for roux that would be great.
> 
> Also could use some 4x4 yau tips


ello there
im also doing roux for method march
uh ig focus on block pairing and finger tricks


----------



## CFOP INC (Mar 11, 2022)

Yeah defiantly I couldn't do any solves for roux this cause I worked all week.


----------



## CFOP INC (Sep 28, 2022)

So I had to quit cubing for a while because of college graduating high school and work but I'm back and ready to learn more.

So my new goals are. sub 10 3x3, sub 1 4x4, try 2x2, sub 1:45 5x5, and sub 30 squan.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Sep 28, 2022)

CFOP INC said:


> So I had to quit cubing for a while because of college graduating high school and work but I'm back and ready to learn more.
> 
> So my new goals are. sub 10 3x3, sub 1 4x4, try 2x2, sub 1:45 5x5, and sub 30 squan.


Welcome back!!


----------



## CFOP INC (Sep 28, 2022)

thanks.


----------



## Garf (Sep 28, 2022)

Yo, welcome back!


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Sep 28, 2022)

He's back Pekin's and Mallard's!


----------



## the_chad (Sep 28, 2022)

CFOP INC said:


> So I had to quit cubing for a while because of college graduating high school and work but I'm back and ready to learn more.
> 
> So my new goals are. sub 10 3x3, sub 1 4x4, try 2x2, sub 1:45 5x5, and sub 30 squan.



Nice nickname. Good luck king


----------



## jawklqnn (Sep 28, 2022)

CFOP INC said:


> So I had to quit cubing for a while because of college graduating high school and work but I'm back and ready to learn more.
> 
> So my new goals are. sub 10 3x3, sub 1 4x4, try 2x2, sub 1:45 5x5, and sub 30 squan.


if u still want a small cube for oh i suggest gan mini m


----------



## CFOP INC (Sep 28, 2022)

So first thing first I need to learn full oll and learn the last 3 plls.


----------



## GenTheThief (Sep 28, 2022)

Welcome back and gl with your progression!


----------



## OtterCuber (Sep 30, 2022)

Welcome back and happy practicing --- don't forget to practice every day!


----------



## CFOP INC (Sep 30, 2022)

Yeah I've made sure to do some solves with the view of learning how to look ahead better so sub 15 3x3 is approaching quickly again lol.


----------



## CFOP INC (Oct 3, 2022)

Got a 14.62 average of 100 on 3x3 and have decided the olls I am going to learn.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Oct 3, 2022)

CFOP INC said:


> have decided the olls I am going to learn.


all of them?

please say all of them


----------



## CFOP INC (Oct 5, 2022)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> all of them?
> 
> please say all of them


Yes lol


----------



## CFOP INC (Oct 7, 2022)

So did some 4x4 practice and noticed I need to learn how to pair the 3 white edges faster as well as doing 2-3-2 pairing without rotating.

Any tips?


----------



## CFOP INC (Oct 13, 2022)

I got a 2 minute 15 second pb 5x5 single.


----------



## CFOP INC (Oct 15, 2022)

I did an average of 60 plls doing 5 of each pll that I use in my solves and the average was 1.29 so sub one pll outside of speedsolving.


----------



## abunickabhi (Oct 15, 2022)

CFOP INC said:


> So did some 4x4 practice and noticed I need to learn how to pair the 3 white edges faster as well as doing 2-3-2 pairing without rotating.
> 
> Any tips?


Try to do edge pairing in many ways. F U F', R U2 R' slice etc.

The more creative and efficient you get with edge pairing the better.


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Oct 15, 2022)

CFOP INC said:


> So did some 4x4 practice and noticed I need to learn how to pair the 3 white edges faster as well as doing 2-3-2 pairing without rotating.
> 
> Any tips?


You are supposed to rotate in 323


----------



## Megaminx lover (Oct 15, 2022)

CFOP INC said:


> I did an average of 60 plls doing 5 of each pll that I use in my solves and the average was 1.29 so sub one pll outside of speedsolving.


Which 12 plls do you use?


----------



## CFOP INC (Oct 15, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> You are supposed to rotate in 323



Oh I have seen a few people memorize the edge colors and not have to rotate and I believe J-perm said something about it in one of his 4x4 videos but that was a long time ago. 


Megaminx lover said:


> Which 12 plls do you use?


Z-perm, H-perm, both U-perms, both A-perms, two of the G-perms, I use both the J-perms but I forgot to do JA-perm, E-perm, T-perm, Y-perm, Thanks for this question because I realized I also use both the R-perms, F-perm, and V-perm. I kinda feel stupid for forgetting all of these but I did the average late after a long day of work so ha ha I guess. I will add the ones I forgot to the average and post it later after work.


----------



## Megaminx lover (Oct 16, 2022)

Learn the rest


----------



## CFOP INC (Oct 17, 2022)

Yes I know lol


----------



## CFOP INC (Oct 20, 2022)

So I finally got around to finishing the pll average and it ended up being 1.45 seconds. yay I guess lol.


----------



## CFOP INC (Nov 17, 2022)

So work absolutely exploded the past two months and I have had next to no time to practice so kinda still at the same place I was in October but I have been doing lots of slow solves at work during lulls to improve look ahead.

btw mt only goal right now is to get sub 10 3x3.


----------

